# Another Horse Shoe Rasp Bowie



## godogs57 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love making these...this was from a 1917 Heller file. I was able to keep the stamped name on the file in the ricasso area. My usual stag, copper and turquoise. She's a big one...blade alone is about 12". Hope you like it.


----------



## david w. (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 23, 2010)

*New bowie*

Hank another pretty piece


----------



## DROP POINT (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful knife.Very nice work!

Davin


----------



## Joker (Jun 24, 2010)

I love it. beautiful


----------



## bg7m (Jun 24, 2010)

That is very nice!


----------



## tobinsmith (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 24, 2010)

Really nice blade!


----------



## marknga (Jun 24, 2010)

That is very very very nice. Excellent.


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good looking work!


----------



## contender* (Jun 24, 2010)

Love that copper and stag, not something you see everyday!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

That looks stunning!   I have tons of files and 7 Ferrier's rasps that I want to get around to playing with.  Maybe make a hawk out of one and some knives, etc.   What are some of the better known files that you use?  I have some Black Diamonds, Nichelson, and who knows what else.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicholson is the Gold Standard of files. I also use Save Edge, Black Diamonds, and a few others. I don't use Belottas at all...made in Brazil and have always been somewhat inconsistent in quality to me. I always test the file or rasp before I  begin work to see if it will properly harden. A lot of newer rasps and files are only surface hardened and that will never make a knife! I heat till in my forge until its non-magnetic, quench very quickly in water and then attempt to break or snap the tip end over the edge of my anvil. If it is a "good" one..the tip will snap off like it was made of glass....a bad one will bend over and not break. Again, this is only the tip end of the file I broke off...assuming it is good, I still have a bunch of material to construct my blade out of. I then anneal (soften) the file in the forge and grind out the blade, heat treat and triple temper. Each of my file/rasp knives are tested and heat treated in this manner to ensure proper grain structure, strength, etc. 

I love the old rasps like this...the steel they used was great stuff and it thrills me to take a worthless piece of old rusted metal and make something beautiful out of it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 24, 2010)

*File bowie*

And i might add you do a"SUPER" job of it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> Nicholson is the Gold Standard of files. I also use Save Edge, Black Diamonds, and a few others. I don't use Belottas at all...made in Brazil and have always been somewhat inconsistent in quality to me. I always test the file or rasp before I  begin work to see if it will properly harden. A lot of newer rasps and files are only surface hardened and that will never make a knife! I heat till in my forge until its non-magnetic, quench very quickly in water and then attempt to break or snap the tip end over the edge of my anvil. If it is a "good" one..the tip will snap off like it was made of glass....a bad one will bend over and not break. Again, this is only the tip end of the file I broke off...assuming it is good, I still have a bunch of material to construct my blade out of. I then anneal (soften) the file in the forge and grind out the blade, heat treat and triple temper. Each of my file/rasp knives are tested and heat treated in this manner to ensure proper grain structure, strength, etc.
> 
> I love the old rasps like this...the steel they used was great stuff and it thrills me to take a worthless piece of old rusted metal and make something beautiful out of it.



It shows in your workmanship!


----------



## Skullworks (Jun 24, 2010)

Wowzer! That is stunning!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

I would say you do that very well. Awesome work Hank.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks folks...very much appreciated.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow!  Beautiful work!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 27, 2010)

Great looking blade all around!


----------



## blademan (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice work!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 30, 2010)

Gorgeous knife -Leaving the original name stamp  in it is a great idea.


----------

